# HILFE !!Multimediaplatte benötigt FAT32 aber nur exFAT angeboten...



## ziehsohn (26. Juli 2009)

*HILFE !!Multimediaplatte benötigt FAT32 aber nur exFAT angeboten...*

Moin moin,

habe mir eine Multimediafestplatte von Fujitsu-Siemens gekauft. War ein Vorführgerät.

Mein Problem: Das Ding ist NTFS formatiert. Um die Mediaplayerfunktion  nutzen zu können, benötigt es aber FAT32. Vorgeschlagen im explorer wird mir aber nur "exFAT". Wie kann ich die Platte nun trotzdem in FAT32 formatieren ? Oder funktioniert auch exFAT ?

Danke

Timo


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: HILFE !!Multimediaplatte benötigt FAT32 aber nur exFAT angeboten...*

google mal nach "fat32 formatieren windows", da braucht man nämlich ab 32GB-partitionen (oder so ähnlich) ein tool.


----------



## fadade (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: HILFE !!Multimediaplatte benötigt FAT32 aber nur exFAT angeboten...*

Man kann bestehende Dateisysteme auch "konvertieren" anstatt zu formatieren!
Muss mal googeln: "convert blablabla : -fs -fat32" oder so ähnlich hieß es 

Dass nur exFAT angeboten wird liegt an einem Update, wenn du XP hast, wenn du Vista hast, dann ist das ... Vista halt


----------



## gonzoronzo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: HILFE !!Multimediaplatte benötigt FAT32 aber nur exFAT angeboten...*

Hallo

Nimm dieses Tool um die Festplatte in FAT32 zu konvertieren ( bis zu 500 GB pro Partition  , mit windows mitteln max 32 GB möglich ).


Fat32 Tool - Digital Eliteboard Datenbase

es könnte sein , das du dich registrieren mußt.

Mit diesem Tool könnt Ihr Festplatten in Fat32 Formatieren.



Festplatte aussuchen
Delete Partition Größe wählen
Quick Format
viel spass


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: HILFE !!Multimediaplatte benötigt FAT32 aber nur exFAT angeboten...*

Windows lässt leider nur 32GB Fat Partitionen zu, was eigentlich unsinnig ist, da sie auch größer sein können, laut dem Fat Standard.
Du musst dir ein einfaches Partitionierungsprogramm besorgen, das gibts auch Gratisprogramme.
Oder du lädst dir eine Linux Live CD herunter und formatierst damit die Platte zu Fat 32.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2009)

*AW: HILFE !!Multimediaplatte benötigt FAT32 aber nur exFAT angeboten...*

Dritte Alternative: Windows-Versionen die noch kein NTFS kennen (z.B. 98) erlauben beliebige große FAT32-Partitionen. (Formatierung kann wärend der Installation erfolgen)


----------

